# My 19 year old Peanut died yesterday



## FS87 (May 27, 2007)

My oldest cat Peanut died yesterday, she was 19. She was here at home with me when it happened. The day before, my wife and I noticed that she was in worse shape. We put Peanut in our bedroom with us and when we woke up, she was laying in the same position that she was in hours earlier. I believe that she held on all night and wouldn't let go until she knew I was there petting her and telling her it was okay. 
For the last couple of years, she didn't move too much. She had lost her sight 4 years ago and she preferred to just lay around most of the time. I feel so stupid because I thought that since she wasn't active, that when she went, it would still seem like she was just laying around.
The reality though is that her presence is just gone, and it's painfully obvious. The air in the house just feels heavier, sad, and emptier.
I only slept a few hours last night, I'm too depressed.  
My wife made a MySpace page for Peanut with pictures, it's at http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... =194922942


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry for your loss; I know how heartbreaking that can be, especially when she's been around for so long. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am so sorry that Peanut passed. I have found that it seems harder when they pass at home. 

I hope your many memories of Peanut help you during this difficult time.


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you gave her a great life, and she was lucky to have you. Keep her close to your heart in your memories...you will never forget her. 

Take care of yourself,
Karie and crew


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awww..... poor sweet Peanut... What a beauty she is... RIP sweet angel. :angel


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How lovely Peanut was! I'm so sorry you've lost your long time little friend. I know this must be very painful for you, and I wish you peace. You must have taken excellent care of her. God bless.

I'll move this to the Rainbow Bridge, where we post our tributes.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Giant Hugs! beautiful tribute, RIP sweet Peanut


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Having recently lost my elderly lady cat, too, I sympathize with you. Having loved Peanut for so long makes you very sad, and I know what you mean about her "presence" being gone. It was so much a part of your daily life. It's what surprised me when I lost Maggie. Yes, I miss Maggie herself, but she was also a "fixture" in my surroundings for more than 22 years. And it is difficult to let go of that picture, as you well know now. We send our condolences to you.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Peanut. She was a beautiful kitty.


----------



## doggiejayl (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I know she will always be in your heart. It sounds like she had a great life.


----------

